# Vape Safety Fuse From Mob



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

Hey guys

So I have a vape safe fuse from VapeMOB and this morning I noticed something weird happening.

The mod would fire for a few seconds then shut off, fire it again and it would fire but then shut off for a few seconds. The battery is fully charge. Below are the technical info of the build, any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Build:
Resistance: 1.1ohm (28g kantahal, 2mm ID)
Atty: Kayfun ES 3.1
Mod: Launcher V2
Battery: Purple Efest 700mah 10.5A
Amp Draw: 3.82A

Fuse Pics:




Below are some tech info I got from the original vape safe site, so am not sure if this applies:

The VapeSafe2 is the newest version of the VapeSafe which uses a Polymeric Positive Temperature Coefficient (PPTC or PTC) fuse (sometimes called a Polyfuse) instead of the more familiar one-time use metal-foil fuse. PTC fuses reset themselves automatically, so the VapeSafe2 has the ability to be "tripped" more than once without replacement. Just as with the original VapeSafe1, the VapeSafe2 protects against shorts and other conditions which draw an unsafe amount of current from the battery. Unlike the original VapeSafe however, the VapeSafe2 does not have to be replaced each time it is tripped.
The PTC fuse used in the VapeSafe2 is rated for a hold current of 3.5 A, which means that it can carry a continuous current of 3.5 A safely without tripping. Its trip current is rated at 6A, which means that it is guaranteed to trip if 6 A or more is passed through it. If a current between 3.5 and 6 amps is passed through the VapeSafe2, it will trip after an indeterminate amount of time (typically 5-10 seconds or more).
When the PTC fuse in the VapeSafe2 is tripped, it becomes a very high resistance and will stop any significant current from flowing out of the battery. The fuse will remain tripped until the condition (for example a short circuit) which caused the excessive current to flow to occur is corrected. Once the condition is corrected, after a few seconds of cool-down the PTC fuse will reset and the VapeSafe2 can be used again.
The amount of time it takes for the PTC fuse in the VapeSafe2 to trip is a function of the amount of current passed through it - since PTCs trip by heating a polymer matrix contained inside the device, passing more current through the VapeSafe2 will heat it up faster and cause it to trip quicker. Figure 1.0 shows a plot of current versus trip time for the PTC fuse used in the VapeSafe2.

Although the PTC fuse in the VapeSafe2 can be tripped more than once, it will not last forever. Each time its fuse trips, it is slightly damaged by the internal heat generated by the tripping mechanism. Eventually this damage will accumulate to the point where the fuse will no longer reset (i.e. remains an open circuit). When this happens the fuse has reached the end of its life and needs to be replaced. It is recommended that you replace the VapeSafe2 at least every six months to ensure proper operation.


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

If a current between 3.5 and 6 amps is passed through the VapeSafe2, it will trip after an indeterminate amount of time (typically 5-10 seconds or more).

On/Off jittery behaviour, its the Amp draw you currently have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> If a current between 3.5 and 6 amps is passed through the VapeSafe2, it will trip after an indeterminate amount of time (typically 5-10 seconds or more).
> 
> On/Off jittery behaviour, its the Amp draw you currently have


That is definitely the cause for the original vapesafe2 fuse.

But this one is called the vape safety fuse so not sure if it works in exactly the same way as the vape safe fuse but it certainly does look like the vape safe fuse


----------



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> If a current between 3.5 and 6 amps is passed through the VapeSafe2, it will trip after an indeterminate amount of time (typically 5-10 seconds or more).
> 
> On/Off jittery behaviour, its the Amp draw you currently have


Also the button on the top of the fuse is not magnetic in the one that I have


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Hmm if its a clone then any behaviour could be expected
I would head in to mob this morning and check what they have to say 

Just from reading the write up for the vapesafe fuse I would assume you have had the fuse close to 6 months? is it time to replace anyway?
Also makes mention that continuous tripping will eventually wear out the mechanism.


----------



## Chop007 (20/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is definitely the cause for the original vapesafe2 fuse.
> 
> But this one is called the vape safety fuse so not sure if it works in exactly the same way as the vape safe fuse but it certainly does look like the vape safe fuse


Yes, they are one and the same but not magnetic. @MarkK is correct.


----------



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Hmm if its a clone then any behaviour could be expected
> I would head in to mob this morning and check what they have to say
> 
> Just from reading the write up for the vapesafe fuse I would assume you have had the fuse close to 6 months? is it time to replace anyway?
> Also makes mention that continuous tripping will eventually wear out the mechanism.


This was the first time this ever happened to me but at the same time this was the first time I used the fuse with such a low ohm

Will let the battery run down to 3.7V and check if it does the same thing.

Thanks for the input


----------



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Yes, they are one and the same but not magnetic. @MarkK is correct.


Thanks @Chop007 

So it would be safe to say that the fuse is tripping because of amps being between 3.5 and 6.

Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Makes me feel a lot better regarding the fact that my build is not shorting


----------



## Chop007 (20/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> This was the first time this ever happened to me but at the same time this was the first time I used the fuse with such a low ohm
> 
> Will let the battery run down to 3.7V and check if it does the same thing.
> 
> Thanks for the input


No worries, come around if you got some spare time and lets put it through some tests.


----------



## BhavZ (20/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> No worries, come around if you got some spare time and lets put it through some tests.


cool will pop in by you this afternoon after work.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

